# Whitfield Tabernacle--abandoned church--bristol



## cuboard

*hey people*

my dad came across this church a few months back in kingswood bristol, but i only managed to check it out a couple of days ago, the site is quite large with the majority of the grave yard completely overgrown with plants trees e.c.t, theres two buildings one is like a cottage and the other is a two story roofless building (inaccessible) and of course a huge church. 

The place its self was commissioned by George Whitfield in 1741 (the founder of methodism) he used the area for preaching in some cases he was thought to have pulled crowds of ten thousand people.
in 1851 a very gothic looking church was designed by Henry Masters. It served until 16th October 1983 when the church was finally closed due to falling attendances. 

Apparently there are no current plans for redevelopment because the building and grave yard are owned by two sets of people, and its very easy to access!

*hope you enjoy* 









































































thanks for checking

cuboard


----------



## vwdirtboy

nice.. be real careful in there as its frequented by all the local smackheads


----------



## Em_Ux

Really like this shame about the needles


----------



## nelly

A great building and nice photos, watch of for those skag heads


----------



## King Al

Nice one cuboard, good to see


----------



## dobbo79

really nice pics there cupboard
it rare to see such a building in this state - shame about the smackhead residents though
x


----------



## Vickyvlr

what a lovely little find... 

shame about the crackheads though....


----------



## night crawler

Very nice and I echo the coments on the smack heads but looking at the state of the floor I doubt it will be long befor you find a few of them under it after falling through.


----------



## 31130

This is only round the corner from me and a place i keep meaking to have a mooch around! It was featured on BBCs restoration programme a few years ago as a possible candidate!


----------

